# steering wheel grind when turning any ideas ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, my 67 gto has a minor problem , when i turn left my steering wheel makes a grinding noise like a hum usually only turning left, its a tilt column with the factory wheel on it, is it a simple job to just spray some silicon spray into the column gaps, or is it more i need to pull it apart, never done that can anyone advise how i remove wheel and go about possibly fixing the problem ? thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Probably bad bearings in the column. You'll need a steering wheel puller and some other specific tools to disassemble the column and replace them. If your mechanicly inclined you can do it but you'll certainly want a manual with a breakdown photo. I believe the GTO resto manual has it but I'd have to look. I may have gotten it from the library.

I did my non tilt column so I don't have the experience with the tilt unit.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory manual has a procedure. Available on CD or paper.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tilt column is much more complex than a regular one, too. Take digital photos to help in reassembly!!


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't had a 67 column apart, but I have rebuilt a few later GM columns. These are the most common causes of the noise you described. The lower bearing at the end of the column under the hood, this bearing is not sealed and lubed from the factory then forgotten. The universal steering shaft has to be removed, then the lower bearing retainer is held in by a large spring clip, then the retainer, then the bearing. You can replace it or clean and relube it.
The horn contact on the turn signal switch and the contact ring on the cancel cam are made of brass(on later columns, maybe same for 67). They sometimes grind when they get worn down.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

69Goatee said:


> I haven't had a 67 column apart, but I have rebuilt a few later GM columns. These are the most common causes of the noise you described. The lower bearing at the end of the column under the hood, this bearing is not sealed and lubed from the factory then forgotten. The universal steering shaft has to be removed, then the lower bearing retainer is held in by a large spring clip, then the retainer, then the bearing. You can replace it or clean and relube it.
> The horn contact on the turn signal switch and the contact ring on the cancel cam are made of brass(on later columns, maybe same for 67). They sometimes grind when they get worn down.


the sound of the grind does seem like its right near the steering wheel not down lower, best i get it to a shop to get it looked at....thanks


----------

